# WHEN TO NEUTER?



## tiller222818

I heard from alot of different people that i should wait till atleast 6 months of age of my pitbull to get him neutered because if you do this before 6 months it will stunt his growth(which i dont want). What is a good age to neuter my pit so that it wont stunt his growth and also i dont want him lifting his leg on everything?


----------



## Sydney

I have actually read that neutering too early can have the opposite effect, but that is a whole other discussion. For your typical dog I think 6 months is a good age for most dogs to be altered.


----------



## TysonThePit

from what my vet told me and what i researched online, but anything can be said online, neutering your dog wont stunt his growth. if anything it could make them an inch taller at the best. but it shouldnt have any effect on your dogs growth or size. i plan on gettin mine neutered when hes 5 or 6 months.


----------



## redog

I nueter everything at 4 months. they tolerate it very well and testosterone hasnt developed yet and it does soften 
aggression issues. some say it makes a dog lazy and thats ok too.


----------



## bahamutt99

*Digs through bookmarks*

Here you go.

Canine Sports Productions: Early Spay-Neuter Considerations for the Canine Athlete
http://www.akcchf.org/pdfs/whitepapers/3-23-08DiscoveriesArticle.pdf


----------



## Sydney

good article if you intend on your canine being an athlete...house dog/family pet I say 6months JMO


----------



## redog

yeah,6 months sounds alot better. you guys make good sense. I dont always get to wait that long and you cant expect adopters to pay for it


----------



## bahamutt99

Early neuter would be acceptable for a rescue dog. But for my personal pets, there's no reason why we can't wait. I want to give them every advantage. I should've waited to spay Loki, but what's done is done.


----------



## MY MIKADO

All of my male are done at 5mos. DaVinci the last male to come through the door was done at 4 mos because i didn't want Mikado getting mad at him. Mikado hates male dogs. All of my girls are done by 6mos. I have never had any trouble with any of the growth and no health issues either from being done younge.


----------



## NesOne

Since your mainly concerned about not stunting his growth, you can go ahead and neuter him as early as 4 months.


----------



## Mr_Monkeywrench

I didnt want to start a new thread on this, so Im just gonna throw out how I plan on doing it. I am still up in the air on Samson. He is 4 and 1/2 months old and I want him to be as natural as can be. Right now he has no temperament issues. He is EXTREMELY human friendly (almost to a fault because he wants to make friends with everyone, even people that do not want to make friends with him), not marking yet, and not dog aggressive. I am going to wait til maybe 8 months to neuter; if at all. The main reason why I was thinking about neutering him was because I have no plans on ever mating him, and I want to stop any sexual frustration problems (humping, roaming, male on male aggression, etc). But like I said, I am still up in the air on it.


----------



## performanceknls

Wait till he is at least 18 months before you consider fixing him. They need those hormones to fully mature and grow. I have many intact males and I have none of the issues you were talking about. A lot has to do with training. I never let my dogs mark while I walk them they only pee on things I allow them to and not on walks. I have a house full of intact females and when they come into season my boys are pretty good I just make sure not to leave a female in season out in the dog runs when I'm not home. By not fixing them you are not going to have problems with aggression with people or other dogs. If they are going to be aggressive it makes no difference if they are fixed or not. I have dogs I'm never going to breed and they are not fixed but I am responsible enough to make sure that doesn't happen. If there is a chance it's too much to have a dog intact and they could breed then by all means fix them. That's how I feel about it.


----------



## ames

Mr_Monkeywrench said:


> I didnt want to start a new thread on this, so Im just gonna throw out how I plan on doing it. I am still up in the air on Samson. He is 4 and 1/2 months old and I want him to be as natural as can be. Right now he has no temperament issues. He is EXTREMELY human friendly (almost to a fault because he wants to make friends with everyone, even people that do not want to make friends with him), not marking yet, and not dog aggressive. I am going to wait til maybe 8 months to neuter; if at all. The main reason why I was thinking about neutering him was because I have no plans on ever mating him, and I want to stop any sexual frustration problems (humping, roaming, male on male aggression, etc). But like I said, I am still up in the air on it.


If you are responsible to keep your dog separated from any other female, I would wait until he is older. It does help their focus, so for training I noticed a huge change in his attention and focus for the better post neuter, but I am no dog trainer. I waited until my boy was 2 so he was fully grown. Neuter might not stop any aggression your dog might have towards females or males, or any animal. But it did make training way easier. My dog stopped all humping, your dog might not. Its really a personal choice.


----------



## KMdogs

Personally i'd wait until at very minimal a year.. Though i don't buy into the popular vote of media and propaganda of dogs having to be neutered/spayed to prevent this or that, "aggression" (guess S/N over rides genetics.. LMAO) or any other popular opinion being shoved down the throats of millions.. Unless there is a needed, real reason behind it.

All natural, control your dog, your yard, etc.. Proper confinement, common sense.. Working stock yards, private stock yard, public or your typical pet.. Whatever it may be i feel S/N has gotten well over the heads and has become just another tool used to take people away from using their minds or even rights. (mandatory)

Up to the individual, i've fed all natural for years.. Doesn't mean you have to be a breeder, peddler, etc to do so.


----------



## angelbaby

KMdogs said:


> Personally i'd wait until at very minimal a year.. Though i don't buy into the popular vote of media and propaganda of dogs having to be neutered/spayed to prevent this or that, "aggression" (guess S/N over rides genetics.. LMAO) or any other popular opinion being shoved down the throats of millions.. Unless there is a needed, real reason behind it.
> 
> All natural, control your dog, your yard, etc.. Proper confinement, common sense.. Working stock yards, private stock yard, public or your typical pet.. Whatever it may be i feel S/N has gotten well over the heads and has become just another tool used to take people away from using their minds or even rights. (mandatory)
> 
> Up to the individual, i've fed all natural for years.. Doesn't mean you have to be a breeder, peddler, etc to do so.


100% agree with this, I feel the EXACT same way here. :goodpost:


----------

